# HalloweenAdvisor.com goes live - Welcome all Haunters



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey everyone,


I know it's been a while since I've dropped by. How is the old crew doing? So much has happened over the last years I've been away. I'm a father now , with my own house, and a 19 month old Halloweener in the making! 


I wanted to share a project I've been working really hard on! It's called Halloween Advisorhttp://www.halloweenadvisor.com


A little intro to Halloween Advisor: Our goal at HalloweenAdvisor.com is to bring you quality information and reviews for haunted attractions, businesses, paranormal tours, special effects artist, and everything in-between. Before spending your hard earned money on anything, you should always do your research, to make sure you are getting a quality product. This is where we come in. We, and our members, scour the internet to find all the information on haunts, tours, Halloween businesses, and put it together in a simple to access, no hassle format. 


HalloweenAdvisor.com will aggregate all the reviews, from real patrons from around the country, so you know you are getting an honest opinion. We look forward to having you look around. If you have been to a Haunted Attraction, or have done business with any Halloween or haunt themed business, let us know we want to hear from you! We look forward to serving you in the months and years to come.


Anyways, I hope you guys head on over and check it out! Looking forward to hanging out on HF more, when i get spare time. I have some new tutorials and props ive been working on id love to share as well!


----------

